# I need to Vent!!!



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

As most of you know, I raise dogs......have a couple litters per year. The most difficult part of being a dog breeder is dealing with people who get a pup and then do just about everything wrong when they get it home and then call me up with their problem. It's never their fault.....it's always something wrong with the dog, the genetics, etc. Human nature I guess, but it's very frustrating.

Yesterday I heard from a guy who got a pup from me a few weeks back. The pup is now 12 weeeks old and he's shooting a some Big As* pistol around it and he's concerned about it being gunshy!!! He's also concerned because the pup won't jump in the water and swim and it's not retrieving to hand yet. He said the pup is "kind of weird"!!!! I counted to ten and tried to calmly respond......I'm a patient man, but this was very difficult for me to do. The message that came through loud and clear from this fellows was that I'd sold him a dud. I tried to tactfully explain that a 12 week old pup is a baby and that he was pushing way too hard, but I don't think that's what he wanted to hear....

Unfortunately, this scenario is much too common. People just can't seem to let puppies be puppies. Rather than expose them to things gradually and develop a close bond with their pup they are obsessed with pushing their pup. I can understand their enthusiasm and their desire to get started early, but far too many people overdo it with young puppies. I caution everyone who gets a pup from me to go slowly and not to rush things, but more often than not it goes in one ear and out the other. Many of these people are not new to owning a gundog.....the typical scenario is that they've had a dog or two, but old fido recently passed away and they are anxious to get a new pup trained up....

OK...I'm done venting. I wish everyone contemplating getting a new pup would find a forum similar to this and just read the different posts for about a year. :beer:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Forums are cluttered with people trying to progress their pups way way way too fast. I don't know how better to state it to people other than slap em up side the head and move along.

I know a couple breeders that sell quality MH type bred dogs and they've gotten good results sending home with the owners a basic guide book of what to do with the pup over the first months of having it home and also include a copy of Sound Beginnings.

Have a break down of each month of the puppy's life, maybe the first couple months break it down to two sections and talk about exposing the pup to different situations so these pups are being socialized properly. I know that's kind of hard to do depending on where these go climate wise, but it's a good start for these first time dog owners.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Tim,
tell the impatient man you'll take the pup back then I'll take it.

If you read a lot on some of those pro training sites...it kind of seems dog training and owning dogs has turned into a competition. Everyone's dog is better than everyone elses. Kind of a shame. Could be what leads this fella into pushing so hard??


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

verg said:


> Tim,
> tell the impatient man you'll take the pup back then I'll take it.
> 
> If you read a lot on some of those pro training sites...it kind of seems dog training and owning dogs has turned into a competition. Everyone's dog is better than everyone elses. Kind of a shame. Could be what leads this fella into pushing so hard??


Sure sounds like ignorance and stupidity are the culprits in this case. Heck, i get sick of people asking questions about a single problem in their dog's training when they have not followed any program or training theory. What do they expect, they have no tools to teach the dog anything.

Maybe this forum needs a :read a book: emoticon.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Forums are cluttered with people trying to progress their pups way way way too fast


Isn't that the truth it really frustrates me to no end, I dont expect my own dogs to be fully trained dogs until their third season.

I also think a lot of dogs suffer from video portrayals of dogs "getting" everything the first time

I never could figure out what the hurray is dog training is supposed to be fun for the dog too.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

You just can't fix stupid. Thats just the reason I quit training dogs as a Pro Just got tired of the owners. And way isn't my dog ready yet. Or you get the dog to where they wanted them to be you send them home then you get the calls well they won't do this or they won't do that. They bring the dog back and the dog does every thing I tell them to do. You just can't fix stupid..


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

though I can not say that i know your frustration I do understand it. My best friend has a very capable retriever that he blaims the dogs lack of motivation and drive on everything and everyone except himself. ( I have hunted with his dog without him and that dog will hunt, and loves it) so my buddy goes and spends close to a grand on a chessy with an outstanding line. He gets home and 7 months later wants to sell the dog becouse he isn't ready for hunt test. He had the same mindset ( he got a dud) but every time i ask him how he does training it is clsoe to abuse he wares the dog out and wonders why its not excited for the next days training. so its got to the point that now when he comes up to go hunting he does the calling, and i handle the dogs.
on a lighter note. I have been gone since last december. Knowing that i would be getting home in the middle of the season I wanted to get my dog in shape ( he has been my wifes companion since dec) so I sent him to Summer School. well he was there about 6 weeks. The hole time he was there my wife was worried that he would be sad and miss her. I didn't have the heart to tell her that he was prob having the time of his life with a pro trainer. Well when she went to pick him up, thinking that he would be wild tail and jump into the truck she practicly had to drag him away from the trainer. she told me that and i couldn't do anything but laugh.
Luckaly the trainer tought my wife some stuff too, so now she is able to do some stuff with him and keep him inshape and excited.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Way harder to train owners than dogs... unfortunately.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Dak said:


> Way harder to train owners than dogs... unfortunately.


No, just use the shock collar.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

most are too thick headed to notice...


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I can see I'm not alone here!!! I think people who do dumb things with pups have good intentions......they just don't know any better despite efforts to get them headed in the right direction...


----------

